# Budz



## fridge (Aug 12, 2013)

You like, yes.
fridge


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 12, 2013)

:woohoo: look at all those dangling beauties. Awesome man, can smell'em from here.

good pull .:stoned::bolt:

p.s What flavor(s) pray tell...? jUICY FRUIT CHRONIC?


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard.  Very nice fridge...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2013)

:clap:


:48:


----------



## fridge (Aug 13, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :woohoo: look at all those dangling beauties. Awesome man, can smell'em from here.
> 
> good pull .:stoned::bolt:
> 
> p.s What flavor(s) pray tell...? jUICY FRUIT CHRONIC?



Correcto Mundo Greeneyes
HOW YOU THREE DOING ANYWAYS.
Lol
FRIDGE:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

Why yes, thank you I do like those buds very much!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm doin' aiight. Howzboot u today?


----------



## fridge (Aug 14, 2013)

Alls good 7greeneyes your avatar made me look twice very funny.
fridge


----------



## fridge (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok 5.25 oz from the first 5 x plants colas then 11.75oz from the 16 x untouched plants colas and ive just taken another 10 x down completely and hung untrimmed atm with 11 x plants still to chop.
Im revegging all 4 x phenos until i know which was best yeilder which i think is jfc #3 which also has the nicest budz then i shall just do the one reveg.
I also took down all 4 x phenos of the power plants and am revegging 2 x phenos.
Man its going to be some slog trimming all this as i have two x 1.8m lines full of plants.
fridge


----------



## fridge (Sep 10, 2013)

All in all from the 22 x juicys i got around the 35oz mark and from the 4 x powers around 7oz.
The End.
Fridge


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh man!  Nice!


----------

